# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh rau củ quả

## bell.lina

*100 JPG | 4283x4283 | 350 dpi | 326mb*
​

[download][/download]

rapid01 | *rapid02* | rapid03[/code]

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=3734

----------

